# Ensenada - Information Requested



## Bisonboy (Feb 18, 2016)

Hi, I wonder if you could tell me about the Ensanada area. Do you like it. What's it like on a daily basis living there? My wife and I are taking a short trip down that way in the next couple of months. We are thinking about moving to Mexico as we are seniors trying to make ends meet. La Paz sounds great, but the cost of living there might be too much for us. Any info you could share would be appreciated. Thanks


----------



## Bisonboy (Feb 18, 2016)

Hi, my wife and I are seniors and we're seriously thinking about moving to Mexico. We would appreciate any information on living on the baja peninsula. Does anyone have first hand info on the Ensenada area. Thanks in advance


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

For many of us, “moving to Mexico“ and “moving to Baja“ mean two entirely different things in regard to culture, cost of living and climate. Perhaps you could indicate what you seek and find more responses tailored to your needs.


----------



## Bisonboy (Feb 18, 2016)

We are we are hoping to move to Mexico for the weather, and lower cost of living. We love the people, food and slower life style.


----------



## TJGUY (Jan 5, 2016)

Bisonboy said:


> Hi, I wonder if you could tell me about the Ensanada area. Do you like it. What's it like on a daily basis living there? My wife and I are taking a short trip down that way in the next couple of months. We are thinking about moving to Mexico as we are seniors trying to make ends meet. La Paz sounds great, but the cost of living there might be too much for us. Any info you could share would be appreciated. Thanks


Hi, Ensenada is a seaside city with a port. Very nice place. Lots to do in this area.
It's about one hour south of the US border with San Diego.
This is where the fish taco originated. They have a pier with a great seafood market.
I go there often to purchase fresh shrimp. Ensenada also is just north from the Guadalupe Valley. This is the wine producing region of the Baja. 
The rents are very reasonable. $500 would get you a very nice place.Of course you could spend less or more depending on what fits your needs.
It's still close enough to the US to take advantage of US healthcare if desired.
They have a very active tourist industry with sports fishing and camping. Also they have a Marine scientific study campus . It's quite a diverse little city.
I think you will like it.
If you have any specific questions please ask them.
Regards


----------



## Bisonboy (Feb 18, 2016)

Thanks so much. We haven't been down there in many years, but will be taking in the next few months. I have a friend who bought property there years ago and ended up having it confiscated by the government. I don't know the details and we are no longer in contact, but he did say he loved it down there. I'm excited to go down and check it out. Thanks again


----------



## ClinSpan (Feb 26, 2016)

It depends what you personally like. Ensenada is a fairly good tourist destination, in my opinion. < snip> I would recommend a larger city if you're concerned with getting high-quality, affordable medical care. Ensenada can be very "remote" in some aspects.


----------

